# Moving from London to Geneva



## Jonesy_1989 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi all, looking for some advice please, i will start to commute to geneva mon-friday as soon as logistics with covid allow. I have a variety of questions in relation to tax / bank accounts and general enquiries which i was hoping someone who has done the same could advise on.


What tax will i be liable for by commuting back adn forth.. UK or Swiss / both?
My family will remain in the UK for the forseeable (married with 3 kids)
Can I send money back here legally without paying tax to take care of mortgage payments / utilities etc... (wife does not work)
Is it best to declare i am now a swiss domicile / resident ? - what is the difference and is that possible
Is there a go to website/firm to search for a property whilst living over there and any places to avoid?
If i were to love over the border in france is there further tax implications?
thank you in advance for any help granted.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You really should consult with your employer about your tax and benefits status. Many, if not most Swiss employers have plenty of experience with "border hoppers" which is what you'd be if you took up residence in France. The issue, however, is more about where you should be paying taxes and social insurances as well as how that will affect your family back in the UK if you're paying into the Swiss (or French) system while they are still living in the UK. (Especially with the Brexit WA deadline fast approaching - 31 December).


----------



## Jonesy_1989 (Aug 11, 2012)

I think in the UK you are able to pay N.I to keep the benefits of NHS and state pension which of course i would do for the benefit of the family but was wondering if anyone else had any experience of this and if that is in fact true or if i have misunderstood.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Jonesy_1989,

Time spent in the UK along with connecting ties such as your family etc. in each tax year will determine whether or not you are UK resident for tax purposes which in turn will determine where you will pay your tax.

Happy to help if you need any further assistance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a small caveat here. We've had members through the forums before who consulted with the UK tax authorities about where they owed taxes and social insurances in similar circumstances - family living in one country, breadwinner working in another. While the UK tax people are only too happy to take your money, sometimes the tax people in the country where you're working have a very different take on the situation. Do involve your employer in any such discussions.


----------

